# Pics of aba turbo



## mk1kyle (Jul 19, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## mk1kyle (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (sxracer001)*

Find me in ORLANDO.


----------



## mk1kyle (Jul 19, 2006)

*Mine*


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*mine*


----------



## mk1kyle (Jul 19, 2006)

cLEAN


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (mk1kyle)*


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

old setup


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

holy cone filter batman!!!!!


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (sxracer001)*

Well the Block says ABA


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (Rien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rien* »_Well the Block says ABA

^^ In a Fox(?) ...I love it!


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

Actually it's a very similar setup to yours... Minus the cross-flow head and the motor sitting 90 degrees off.
ABA, stacked head gaskets, MS, Audi 5000 intercooler, volvo oil cooler..


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (Rien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rien* »_Actually it's a very similar setup to yours... Minus the cross-flow head and the motor sitting 90 degrees off.
ABA, stacked head gaskets, MS, Audi 5000 intercooler, volvo oil cooler..

Looks good, I love that setup in a Fox , there's just something about it! How's it run (I may be looking for some MS help, lol)? What turbo are you using? Had it to the track?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


----------



## volkswagengeek (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

a friend of mines old setup


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (volkswagengeek)*

^I take it he need an aeg manifold before they were made?


----------



## gbaxta (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*









Not an ABA block, but a crossflow head on a PG block...


_Modified by gbaxta at 12:41 PM 5-31-2007_


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Pics of aba turbo (mk1kyle)*


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autocross16vrocco* »_^I take it he need an aeg manifold before they were made?

??
New Beetle came with the MKIII style upper intake manifold that had the throttle body on the driver's side.


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Mine (mk1kyle)*

Am I missing somehting or is the BOV on the intake to the turbo?


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Mine (1.9..16vTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.9..16vTurbo* »_Am I missing somehting or is the BOV on the intake to the turbo?









no i think its on the intake outlet of the turbo, going to the ic


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Pics of aba turbo (jettatech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettatech* »_









Specs??
Seems a nice turbo!


----------



## mk1kyle (Jul 19, 2006)

i DOIT. Junk yard style. Pipes laying around shop stuff like that.cheap cheap.


----------



## mk1kyle (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (mk1kyle)*


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Pics of aba turbo (mk1kyle)*

mine 








20psi
kinetic manifold
tial 38mm external gate
T3 60
custom SRI and 3" exhaust made by myself
custom piping, intercooler,3"downpipe and fuel management by BCF 
02J tranny with peloquin and 3.16 FD


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Pics of aba turbo (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_mine 








20psi
kinetic manifold
tial 38mm external gate
T3 60
custom SRI and 3" exhaust made by myself
custom piping, intercooler,3"downpipe and fuel management by BCF 
02J tranny with peloquin and 3.16 FD


sweetness. any numbers?


----------



## woodsie92gti (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Pics of aba turbo (mk1kyle)*









theres my aba turbo, its comming along better now, all the plumbing run and everything, that was a few weeks ago but you get the idea


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: Pics of aba turbo (woodsie92gti)*

just finished today


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Pics of aba turbo (djpj06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djpj06* »_just finished today









^^ I'm lovin the AEG intake manifold set up. Are you using the AEG cylinder head too? Just wondering as I have used the AEG head on my ABA block but due to clearance issues with the MKI (intake manifold hits the underside of the hood) I am using the MKIII intakes for now.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: Pics of aba turbo (Shawn B)*

the engine is all aba, except the manifolds n stuff:laugh: i had a complete doner car that was t boned, the car is an mk3 in mk2 skin


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Pics of aba turbo (djpj06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djpj06* »_the engine is all aba, except the manifolds n stuff:laugh: i had a complete doner car that was t boned, the car is an mk3 in mk2 skin









NICE
Looks like it is still using the stock engine management. C2 chip? How's it run?


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: Pics of aba turbo (Shawn B)*

its running good, i havent got on it to much yet... im still in the turbo's break in period. the management IS c2. the whole kit is the kinetic aba stage1. it feels very vr6 ish at 5psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Pics of aba turbo (vagrant_mugen)*

nope not yet ... but its pretty fast , totally love this setup . 


_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 4:49 PM 6-4-2007_


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

*Re: Pics of aba turbo (mk1kyle)*











_Modified by arvcube at 11:37 PM 6-4-2007_


----------



## veeshlub (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Pics of aba turbo (arvcube)*

<center>
















</center>
Reliable, and extremely fun to drive










_Modified by veeshlub at 4:20 AM 6-6-2007_


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Pics of aba turbo (veeshlub)*

Let's see more pics! I know there's more out there!


----------



## mk1kyle (Jul 19, 2006)

I never catch any one on at the same time .


----------



## Triple G (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (mk1kyle)*

Last summer:








This summer, not as much ABA now







:


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Triple G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triple G* »_Last summer:
This summer, not as much ABA now







:










uhh...i think ur missing somethings there....like 4 of them








but thats hot...what are the specs on the whole shabang?


----------



## Triple G (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (JediKGB)*

Missing a lot of stuff in that picture. Its running now though.
16v ABA with a T3/T4 60 Trim. Using 034 efi Stage Ic


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Triple G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triple G* »_Missing a lot of stuff in that picture. Its running now though.
16v ABA with a T3/T4 60 Trim. Using 034 efi Stage Ic 

pics of final build?


----------



## Acri2903 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (JediKGB)*

my contribution:








not very lovely but hey, it sure is fun


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (Acri2903)*

New crappy pic of my set-up:


----------



## mk1kyle (Jul 19, 2006)

We need to finish what got started, and take over the world


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

all the 16vT's will stomp out our resistance with a vengence.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_all the 16vT's will stomp out our resistance with a vengence. 









Indeed they will.


----------



## 2LMONSTER (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*

here ya go!


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (2LMONSTER)*

*Woo Hoo* 
I finally got some good pics today!


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


----------



## ijcameron (May 17, 2001)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

Budget build - WRX turbo ($90), SRT-4 intercooler ($20). Running in a MKI on Megasquirt.
I need to get off the computer and finish it


----------



## blowndub (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (ijcameron)*









One not so slow 2.0.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_all the 16vT's will stomp out our resistance with a vengence. 

True but they still need the bottom half of our engine for that
so It's only a half win for them and half a victory for us


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

I have one too! Bought it at target.... it was on sale


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_I have one too! Bought it at target.... it was on sale


























I see the problem with your car Joe......the plug wires are not on the dist.
they are stuck to some black thing on the fire wall


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_















I see the problem with your car Joe......the plug wires are not on the dist.
they are stuck to some black thing on the fire wall
















jeez, thats must be my problem... those damn target cars


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
jeez, thats must be my problem... those damn target cars









You should Shop at dollar genral like me


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_
??
New Beetle came with the MKIII style upper intake manifold that had the throttle body on the driver's side.

sorry I posted this late but I wanted to clear up what I was saying..
in that pic the guy cut and rotated an aba manifold to have the TB on the driverside.. that is why I mentioned using the aeg manifold because it was on the DS.
some of these setups look very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## woodsie92gti (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

bump to keep this thread going!!!


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: (woodsie92gti)*

Here's Mine....not quite done yet.









_Modified by OLD-GTI at 3:30 PM 6-27-2007_


_Modified by OLD-GTI at 3:28 PM 7-2-2007_


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

RIP







the air/water setup never even went in. Hopefully this motor will be in my corrado with the air/water setup by the end of the summer.


----------



## boostinny247 (Aug 20, 2006)

what numbers do these 16v Turbos usually put down


----------



## GTI 8VALVE TURBO (Jun 19, 2007)

*turbo aba*

love my turbo aba, very reliable setup








next mod has to be a meth injection kit


----------



## Doolie (Jun 7, 2003)




----------



## Gizmo_21 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: turbo aba (GTI 8VALVE TURBO)*

Hey guys
i'm still learning the whole turbo thing... hopefully going to be doing a 2.0L Turbo myself
but i have a newbie question: why are the sprak plug wires not going to the distributer in the picutres form GTI 8VALVE TURBO's BEAUTIFUL CAR... (i have noticed this on a few cars now) does it have something to do with stand alone or should i be called a noob for asking?!?!?!








thanks 
RY


_Modified by Gizmo_21 at 7:34 AM 6-28-2007_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

most cars nowadays dont have distributors..so have jus straight ignition coils which are cpu controlled to send spark to each cylinder...


----------



## Doolie (Jun 7, 2003)

is it just me, or is this DV on the wrong way...


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (Doolie)*

its right


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: (Doolie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doolie* »_is it just me, or is this DV on the wrong way...









Yup it is.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (boostinny247)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostinny247* »_what numbers do these 16v Turbos usually put down

well all the ones here are 8v's good for 300whp on the stock head, 250whp pretty easily with good management. 
16v motors are good for 350-450whp+ depending on the build and head work.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (Doolie)*

page 3 pic for the masses


















_Modified by djpj06 at 9:44 PM 6-28-2007_


----------



## mkIIBEATERheater (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (djpj06)*

bring this back!!! bump kyle post the cabby!!!


----------



## Neutral2 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: (mkIIBEATERheater)*


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Neutral2)*









and for kicks


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (gtvento13)*


----------

